# Lubricate Rival Shifters



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

I've noticed that my Rival shifters require more effort than my wife's Ultegra shifters. No problem, I am a guy. I also notice that the level of effort seems to vary depending on what part of the paddle I happen to push. Pushing the back edge does not work as smoothly as nearer the front.

All of that makes me wonder if it would be worth while to attack the shifters with some of my fancy lubricants. Anyone have a clue? Is there any reason NOT to lubricate them?

Thanks for your insight,

TucsonMTB . . . almost clueless newbie to SRAM


----------



## paul l (Aug 3, 2009)

I have now used 2009 Rival for about a month on my Viner and the shifting is as easy as the shimano or Campag on the various test bikes I rode. I figured any of them would be damned good these days and so chose on the basis of the bike shop's thoughts mechanically, what they rode etc.

In fact, I remarked to the guys yesterday that the changing has settled in if anything and become smoother. I asked if I was imagining it. They said the first 100 miles take the rough edges off the changing and so you won't get away from the springs being firmer on Campag and SRAM compared with Shimano but I am not imagning the subtle improvement. That firm click and echo from the left shifter change that it had out of the box is less obtrusive.

I do find that pulling the left shifter in to the bars for the left shifter changing makes it far easier as it shortens the throw. I like that touch. The right shifter is fantastic and I don't feel the need to do that and would have said that all gears take the same minimal effort to change. Sounds like a set-up issue so perhaps you are right about the lubrication or friction.


----------



## K&K_Dad (Dec 10, 2008)

I've been having a problem with my left shifter since day one. I thought it was just a setup issue and worked and worked and worked on it. Seeing your post this morning I thought,'I have been wanting to lube up the cables to see if that fixes anything', and guess what? OMG I can't believe how easy it is to shift the front. Seems the cables were dry when I installed them and not as frictionless as SRAM says. Give it a shot, it just might fix your problem.

mta - I have a 2009 Rival setup


----------



## paul l (Aug 3, 2009)

I have seen mention of Gore cables but if lube is good then we should probably try it even if we have no problems per se. Any reason not to such as clogging over time or attracting dirt? Which lube etc.?


----------



## Wheelman55 (Jul 10, 2009)

My tech guru says that the best solution is to use the better cables that have teflon coatings. Shimano, Gore, etc. He says that lubing the cables is a short term solution.


----------



## K&K_Dad (Dec 10, 2008)

I just sprayed them with a little silicon spray. That stuff is even better than WD40. I've used it for everything(cept my drivetrain) and even around the house. I figured the cables were the problem in the whole system but I didn't realize how much of problem. There really shouldn't be a problem with dirt and everything since for the most part it's a closed system. I used the Ace Hardware brand but a quick google search showed this








so it shouldn't be that bad.

Wheelman you're right. For me right now I can't get a new set of cables though. But it's definitely in for my beginning year tune up.


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

K&K_Dad said:


> OMG I can't believe how easy it is to shift the front. Seems the cables were dry when I installed them and not as frictionless as SRAM says. Give it a shot, it just might fix your problem.
> 
> mta - I have a 2009 Rival setup


Cool! Glad you found a good solution. Mine work perfectly, so far as I can tell. They just require more force than my wife's Ultegra. It's a new Scott Rival R4 that was a 2009 left over at my LBS, Oro Valley Bicycles. I will try a little lubrication with one of my fancy gun lubricants that seems to disappear after you apply it but definitely reduces friction.

Thanks for sharing your experience!


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

TucsonMTB said:


> They just require more force than my wife's Ultegra.


I think that's by design. I was told by a local bike shop guy that SRAM was going for a more direct, mechanical feel than that provided by Shimano.

Asad


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

*Update after re-lubrication*



asad137 said:


> I think that's by design. I was told by a local bike shop guy that SRAM was going for a more direct, mechanical feel than that provided by Shimano.
> 
> Asad


I guess so. When I rolled back the hoods, the mechanism appeared to be generously lubricated. Adding a little of my favorite that usually works magic in smoothing out mechanisms had no effect on smoothness or level of effort. However, they still work flawlessly, so no harm done.


----------



## paul l (Aug 3, 2009)

I thought I answered that in post #2


paul l said:


> ...you won't get away from the springs being firmer on Campag and SRAM compared with Shimano...


It's the springs that give the firmer action apparently


----------



## alias33 (Sep 15, 2008)

get better cables and housings, I switched over from the stockers to yokozuna housings and cables and my shifting improved x10.


----------

